# Pink Mountain Outfitters BC - Be Aware!!!!



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

About 5 years ago I met 2 guides from Pink Mountain Outfitters (Owner is Lloyd Clark) while fishing in Saskatchewan. Long story short I ended up booking with them about 2-1/2 years ago. Shortly after booking my buddy contacts me to see if I booked and informed me they had left the outfitter, didn't give details but I was a little concerned at some of his comments. We booked a 2 on 1 guided raft hunt on the lake/rivers out of one of their log cabins in 2020 complete with camp cook and all. Due to covid the trip didn't happen and the Lloyd Clark, the owner, pushed the hunt to 2021 but requested another 25% (for a total of 75%) down to garentee the same dates Oct 1-10) which we wanted due to rut.
So we get notified in september of 21 to come an extra day early and they would take us in on the 29th. The 29th comes and we cant get a hold of them, they never got in touch with us until the morning of the 30th 30 so we spend an extra day in Fort St John both nights on our dime. (contract states one night stay is covered but that didn't happen). We find out the next day that multiple groups were told the same thing and they too spent an extra day in town.
We get to base camp and get or licenses, they have us buy fishing licenses, get us packed up for our 2 hour ride to our camp. Our new friends from Wisconsin booked two 1x1 hunts through a booking agent and are informed that they only have 1 guide for them but will get a 2nd in a day or two. I meet our guide and ask about packing in our waders, hip boots, fishing gear and he gives me a funny look and says all you'll need is your backpack and rubber boot........ odd. To this point there has been no communication to any of the parties that anything other than what was booked is what's happening.
We (4 hunters, 2 guides and 1 observer) get to our camp which is in the middle of a field with the nearest lake over a mile away. The "Camp" is made up of cut down aspens tied up with blue tarps draped over them. On either end of the tarps are 2 unheated Ice Fishing shanties (4 total shanties) with matresses in them for sleeping quarters. The husbands and wife combo get to share a single shanty with a single matress. We find out at this point that we would not be raft hunting but would be hiking trails and calling (which wasn't a biggie for me but our Wisconsin Friends, in thier 70s and only had waders to hike in)There is no cook and in fact no food other than home made freeze dried food for meals. The Outfitter is servicing 5 outpost camps, they had no runner to provide fuel, food or supplies so the guide would have to run back to base camp for any needed supplies (did this twice). The outfitter had ONE chainsaw which they kept at base camp so when our wood supply ran low the guides had to go into base camp for wood. The 2nd guide for the Wisconsin group never came and they ended up contacting their booking agent and left after 4 or 5 days and are not in a legal battle as there are absolutely no refunds but "deal" on another hunt was offered.
I realized on the first day what it was going to be and actully made the best out of it. The guides themselves were GREAT and I enjoyed the 10 days of hunting, seeing 9 moose unfortunately non were legal. Had one called, swim across the lake to within 20 yards of me.
I could have and have done better hunt on my own.
I'm not a rich man so this was probably a once in a lifetime hunt for me and it was anything but what was portrayed, advertised or contracted.
I'm sure I forgot some of the boondoggle things that happened.
I would suggest if anyone is looking to hunt in BC, look to a different outfitter.
If you'd like any other info feel free to PM me.
Bill


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. Keep hearing stories like this, Really makes you worry about booking outfitters


----------



## Africa Hunter (May 30, 2018)

I don't know about these so called outfitters, how do they sleep at night after what they do to people. We went to BC for a moose combo hunt too, what a cluster that trip was, got out to hunt one day of a 10 day hunt never made it back to camp, on day 5 we were told go home there's nothing here I can do for you. Was promised we'd get our money back it took some time, but eventually got most of our money back, except our observer he received nothing back. So we had to eat all our tags plus the cost of driving there and back from Fort Nelson, turned out to be about a $3500 dollar sight seeing trip. What did the outfitter do, why its simple, went out of business, then reopened under a new name to screw future clients. Thanks for posting, Pink Mountain Outfitters WAS on my short list for my next trip to BC. I have a bear and whitetail outfitter in Manitoba who is the best outfitter I have used Canada and the US, so good in fact its hard to get a spot due to all his repeat clients.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry, your hunt didn't go well Willie. I'm like you and can imagine what a disappointment it was.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Wall-llard Willie said:


> About 5 years ago I met 2 guides from Pink Mountain Outfitters (Owner is Lloyd Clark) while fishing in Saskatchewan. Long story short I ended up booking with them about 2-1/2 years ago. Shortly after booking my buddy contacts me to see if I booked and informed me they had left the outfitter, didn't give details but I was a little concerned at some of his comments. We booked a 2 on 1 guided raft hunt on the lake/rivers out of one of their log cabins in 2020 complete with camp cook and all. Due to covid the trip didn't happen and the Lloyd Clark, the owner, pushed the hunt to 2021 but requested another 25% (for a total of 75%) down to garentee the same dates Oct 1-10) which we wanted due to rut.
> So we get notified in september of 21 to come an extra day early and they would take us in on the 29th. The 29th comes and we cant get a hold of them, they never got in touch with us until the morning of the 30th 30 so we spend an extra day in Fort St John both nights on our dime. (contract states one night stay is covered but that didn't happen). We find out the next day that multiple groups were told the same thing and they too spent an extra day in town.
> We get to base camp and get or licenses, they have us buy fishing licenses, get us packed up for our 2 hour ride to our camp. Our new friends from Wisconsin booked two 1x1 hunts through a booking agent and are informed that they only have 1 guide for them but will get a 2nd in a day or two. I meet our guide and ask about packing in our waders, hip boots, fishing gear and he gives me a funny look and says all you'll need is your backpack and rubber boot........ odd. To this point there has been no communication to any of the parties that anything other than what was booked is what's happening.
> We (4 hunters, 2 guides and 1 observer) get to our camp which is in the middle of a field with the nearest lake over a mile away. The "Camp" is made up of cut down aspens tied up with blue tarps draped over them. On either end of the tarps are 2 unheated Ice Fishing shanties (4 total shanties) with matresses in them for sleeping quarters. The husbands and wife combo get to share a single shanty with a single matress. We find out at this point that we would not be raft hunting but would be hiking trails and calling (which wasn't a biggie for me but our Wisconsin Friends, in thier 70s and only had waders to hike in)There is no cook and in fact no food other than home made freeze dried food for meals. The Outfitter is servicing 5 outpost camps, they had no runner to provide fuel, food or supplies so the guide would have to run back to base camp for any needed supplies (did this twice). The outfitter had ONE chainsaw which they kept at base camp so when our wood supply ran low the guides had to go into base camp for wood. The 2nd guide for the Wisconsin group never came and they ended up contacting their booking agent and left after 4 or 5 days and are not in a legal battle as there are absolutely no refunds but "deal" on another hunt was offered.
> ...


Ugh … sorry to hear that, what a nightmare. Thanks for sharing! I just booked a 2023 moose hunt in Ontario and have had a fair amount of anxiety through the whole process.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Africa Hunter said:


> I don't know about these so called outfitters, how do they sleep at night after what they do to people. We went to BC for a moose combo hunt too, what a cluster that trip was, got out to hunt one day of a 10 day hunt never made it back to camp, on day 5 we were told go home there's nothing here I can do for you. Was promised we'd get our money back it took some time, but eventually got most of our money back, except our observer he received nothing back. So we had to eat all our tags plus the cost of driving there and back from Fort Nelson, turned out to be about a $3500 dollar sight seeing trip. What did the outfitter do, why its simple, went out of business, then reopened under a new name to screw future clients. Thanks for posting, Pink Mountain Outfitters WAS on my short list for my next trip to BC. I have a bear and whitetail outfitter in Manitoba who is the best outfitter I have used Canada and the US, so good in fact its hard to get a spot due to all his repeat clients.


May want to check out Moose Creek Outfitters in Alberta. This is who my buddy's are with now and swear they are 100% top notch. Its about 6-7 hours north of edmonton.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Nostromo said:


> Sorry, your hunt didn't go well Willie. I'm like you and can imagine what a disappointment it was.


I made the most of it! It was obvious I was screwed on everything but the hunting so I hunted and really did enjoy that part. I was just unforturnate nothing else was as it was billed.


----------



## PMO (11 mo ago)

Wall-llard Willie said:


> About 5 years ago I met 2 guides from Pink Mountain Outfitters (Owner is Lloyd Clark) while fishing in Saskatchewan. Long story short I ended up booking with them about 2-1/2 years ago. Shortly after booking my buddy contacts me to see if I booked and informed me they had left the outfitter, didn't give details but I was a little concerned at some of his comments. We booked a 2 on 1 guided raft hunt on the lake/rivers out of one of their log cabins in 2020 complete with camp cook and all. Due to covid the trip didn't happen and the Lloyd Clark, the owner, pushed the hunt to 2021 but requested another 25% (for a total of 75%) down to garentee the same dates Oct 1-10) which we wanted due to rut.
> So we get notified in september of 21 to come an extra day early and they would take us in on the 29th. The 29th comes and we cant get a hold of them, they never got in touch with us until the morning of the 30th 30 so we spend an extra day in Fort St John both nights on our dime. (contract states one night stay is covered but that didn't happen). We find out the next day that multiple groups were told the same thing and they too spent an extra day in town.
> We get to base camp and get or licenses, they have us buy fishing licenses, get us packed up for our 2 hour ride to our camp. Our new friends from Wisconsin booked two 1x1 hunts through a booking agent and are informed that they only have 1 guide for them but will get a 2nd in a day or two. I meet our guide and ask about packing in our waders, hip boots, fishing gear and he gives me a funny look and says all you'll need is your backpack and rubber boot........ odd. To this point there has been no communication to any of the parties that anything other than what was booked is what's happening.
> We (4 hunters, 2 guides and 1 observer) get to our camp which is in the middle of a field with the nearest lake over a mile away. The "Camp" is made up of cut down aspens tied up with blue tarps draped over them. On either end of the tarps are 2 unheated Ice Fishing shanties (4 total shanties) with matresses in them for sleeping quarters. The husbands and wife combo get to share a single shanty with a single matress. We find out at this point that we would not be raft hunting but would be hiking trails and calling (which wasn't a biggie for me but our Wisconsin Friends, in thier 70s and only had waders to hike in)There is no cook and in fact no food other than home made freeze dried food for meals. The Outfitter is servicing 5 outpost camps, they had no runner to provide fuel, food or supplies so the guide would have to run back to base camp for any needed supplies (did this twice). The outfitter had ONE chainsaw which they kept at base camp so when our wood supply ran low the guides had to go into base camp for wood. The 2nd guide for the Wisconsin group never came and they ended up contacting their booking agent and left after 4 or 5 days and are not in a legal battle as there are absolutely no refunds but "deal" on another hunt was offered.
> ...


Thank you to the forum for an opportunity to respond to the above . Hello " Willie" . I do not plan on getting into any pissing match with anyone let alone a previous client which I have respect for. There are several things not accurate with the above my friend . I have looked at your Booking Contract to see if perhaps I did in fact screw this one up , it is possible as I do make mistakes , however , lets get a couple things straight if you dont mind . First and foremost I understand not killing a trophy moose is disappointing , however , as with every client then , now and in the future , I offer you a Satisfaction Promise on my website for all to see and I live by it or will offer you a steeply discounted hunt or conditions for such . In 20 years I have never had a complaint on this policy .
*Satisfaction Policy
If any hunters are not presented with a shot at a legal animal , they may enter a draw for a very nominal fee. At
the end of the hunt season we will have one of the hunters draw a name and the winning hunter will
return for a hunt on a trophy fee only basis .
I am confident of getting our hunters an opportunity to harvest an animal and for the hunters to enjoy their stay.
As with any Free Range big game hunting , Hot weather or other abnormal weather conditions may adversely
affect the hunt harvest. *

Also , regarding Covid , The Outfitter did not in fact "push" the hunt forward , but in fact "Offered" to move it forward BUT , as it was no fault of mine that you did not show up for the hunt year you were booked for , I had* NO Legal Obligation *to allow the hunt to proceed in a future year . Clearly stated on the Booking Form you signed it says *Cancellation Insurance is recommended . *I can only assume that when you purchased the hunt you did not choose to buy the insurance . I did not raise the price , and did provide you a 10 day hunt as soon as was possible during the same dates requested even though it was prime rut time. I did not move the dates or take shortcuts . I understand you had a different vision of what hunting on or near a remote lake entails , but nowhere does it state on your booking form anything about a raft , boat or other water transportation . I have it in front of me and will post it for you to review . Our priority always is to get the hunter a moose or animal he books for and if we are successful and have time we will certainly do some fishing and will be sure to do our best at all times . The fact we called in 9 moose in 10 days would seem as if we were doing our best . As you say , The Guides were Great ! You had a bull swim within 20 yards and you could have done better ?? Come on my friend ! Also , I see where you wrote we are servicing 5 camps . In fact , we own one of the largest Guide Outfitter territories in Northern BC , as we have two combined for over 10,000 sq miles and 5 camps is not realistic . We host many hunters yearly , during most seasons and on occasion , do screw up a hunt . However , PMO is our family business and as such we will do every little thing possible to make the hunters successful and happy . We have many rebookings year after year . One other thing in your post caught my eye Bill and that was when you said you were not a rich man , and this may be your once in a lifetime hunt . I wish you would have contacted me prior to posting this . Also Bill , the hunters you mention that left early hunted on day 8 and left when I could not get a second guide for them on short notice . My guide was exposed to Covid and had to quarantine , which although disappointing , was in no way my fault . As stated on my paperwork , Website and in all paperwork , PMO is owned by Wild Rose Operating Ltd . not in total by myself . I appreciated you booking with me Bill and would have moved mountains to make you happy if you had contacted me when the hunt ended . Once again thank you to the forum , sometimes not everything is as it seems .


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I just read PMO's response. I hunt all over North American and use guides in MB and SK. I do give you credit for posting and trying to give us your story. 
I know some hunters can be total pricks. I have seen them write poor reviews knowing the factual story and its never what they say. Heck I have even been in camp with them and seen it first hand. They never get an invite again. In many cases I can side with an outfitter. When someone tells me though, its not his fault because his guide is not there. I know that is not an outfitter I will ever use. Yes it was, sickness or not you better have a back up plan. Covid messed everything thing up. Maybe PMO should of stayed closed for the season. I know our SK outfitter did and his was not a camp hunt.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

I obviously have misunderstood and I am a more educated man for it.
What was communicated/advertised and portrayed via emails and websites and conversations but not 100% written into the contract is not guaranteed, I understand that fully now.
My Booking clarification by you which clearly ask me to choose which method of hunting for our party but wasn't written into the contract.........









Your website showing accommodations but not written into the contract.......









our actual accommodations









Your website showing lodging in Ft St John night stay covered........ but not specifically on the contract.









These are all examples that I personally experienced that to me are/were very misleading and I could go on......
I truely enjoyed the hunting but it was anything but what it was portrayed or promised or advertised. So much that I wouldn't and didn't consider entering a drawing at a chance for another hunt there.
Sorry that just my take based on my personal experience and what I actually experienced and witnessed while there.
Feel free to use my photos to update your website to what you actually provide for your clients. If you'd like more I'd be happy to provide them I have your guides boiling water for our meals, I have photos of the freeze dried meals, photos of double riding on a 3 wheeler due to equiptment failure I have them. 
Just advertise what you provide and let potential client choose if that for them. 
Advertising and communicating the world and providing something not even relatively close is the issue, not the hunting.
Bill


----------

